# Bile leak - I'm not finding a straightforward



## Jarts

I'm not finding a straightforward way to code bile leak, post operative cholecystectomy. Is anyone familiar with the correct dx code?

Julie


----------



## MedcodingSpecialist

I would use 997.4


----------



## Jarts

Thank you!


----------



## jjhamer1

*Bile Leak!!*

I just had to code for a postoperative cholecystectomy leak...and the 997.4 was the code of choice!!!


----------



## Jarts

Great! Thanks for the input!


----------

